# Nature's Variety Recall Expanded



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Their recall has been expanded http://www.dogfoodproject.com/


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Too late! We just finished the last bag we had of NV chicken last night. 

Hope this helps others. Thanks for posting, Dave!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh yikes. I have been stocking up as I have had buy one get one free coupons. now I feel guilty as I have been taking advantage of NV's bogo offer. can I walk into my pet store with 6 bags of medallions? I don't know for sure but I bet most of my bags are before 02/05/11. But I am happy to read of their new technique for safety (unless of course that opens up a new can or worms)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, may have already used those dates some time ago, but all my bags are till 12/2010 or later. Wonder if that is why some of my dogs seemed to have a "doggie flu" in the fall of last year?

THANK YOU so much for posting this information.

Kathy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri, love your new pics of Tucker. He's a looker.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, I love the new picture of Tucker too. What a soulful boy he is. 

So none of my bags were the two dates specified on the recall...but I have six bags of chix medallions with dates before the change in processing 2/5/11... would you all return them?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The news release says ALL date PRIOR to the Feb. date. I think you should return all of them.

Thanks for the comments on my new photos, Missy and Dave.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well dang! Mine just happily ate some. I will take 3 pks back tomorrow. DH makes a good point though. If I hadn't happened to come to the forum and read Dave's post I wouldn't have even known about this. Think of all the peeps Dave didn't tell!!!
Kibble anyone??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I received an e-mail directly from Nature's Variety. I'm glad I got on their list and will make sure I stay there for this reason.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

If I don't switch I will sign up too. Still, when did you get the email and how much could have been eaten by then?
I dunno, all my dogs flourished on kibble and had long lives before raw. Thinking out loud here......for that matter, they all flourished on table scraps before dog food, lol.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Well dang! Mine just happily ate some. I will take 3 pks back tomorrow. DH makes a good point though. If I hadn't happened to come to the forum and read Dave's post I wouldn't have even known about this. Think of all the peeps Dave didn't tell!!!
> Kibble anyone??


That's one of the reasons I like The Dog Food Project , they will notify you of any recalls.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Carole, I know... I agree. If Tucker had good stools on kibble I'd go that route for sure. But, for some reason, he appears to need the raw for his digestive system.

I just got the e-mail this afternoon, so, yeah, Tucker's been eating this for a couple months. I appreciate them giving a heads up once they knew, but it does make me nervous.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Sheri, my dogs do so well on the NV too. I'm trying not to over react! Deep breaths, lol. I'll probably just take these back tomorrow and see if they have any that is not on the recall list. I hate to go back to kibble.............arghhhhh


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Well dang! Mine just happily ate some. I will take 3 pks back tomorrow. DH makes a good point though. If I hadn't happened to come to the forum and read Dave's post I wouldn't have even known about this. Think of all the peeps Dave didn't tell!!!
> Kibble anyone??


Carol,
I'm on their mailing list and they sent me the recall via email. Also attaced coupons.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Email- if anyone wants the whole email with coupons, pm me*

Important Food Safety Announcements
and Coupons from Nature's Variety
March 8, 2010

Dear Friends - please read these important food safety announcements regarding our raw frozen chicken diets, and scroll down to receive valuable coupons. Nature's Variety logo
Nature's Variety Voluntarily Expands Recall to Include All Chicken Formula and Organic Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diets with "Best If Used By" Dates On or Before 2/5/11

Nature's Variety is announcing that out of an abundance of caution, we are voluntarily recalling all Chicken Formula and Organic Chicken Formula products with a "Best If Used By" date on or before 02/5/11.

Nature's Variety has received new test results from an outside facility that indicate that Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diet with the "Best If Used By" date of 10/29/10 and Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diet with the "Best If Used By" date of 11/9/10 may be contaminated with Salmonella. Therefore, we are voluntarily recalling these date codes of product from the marketplace. Also, out of an abundance of caution, we are expanding our voluntary recall to include all Chicken Formula and Organic Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diets for dogs and cats with any "Best If Used By" date on or before 02/5/11. We believe taking this action is an important and responsible step in order to reinforce consumer confidence and trust.

No other Raw Frozen Diets are involved in this expansion other than chicken, and no other Nature's Variety products are involved.

The products included in this expanded recall are any Chicken Formula or Organic Chicken Formula Raw Frozen Diet with a "Best If Used By" date on or before 2/5/11, including:
* UPC#7 69949 60130 2 - Chicken Formula 3 lb medallions
* UPC#7 69949 60120 3 - Chicken Formula 6 lb patties
* UPC#7 69949 60121 0 - Chicken Formula 2 lb single chubs
* UPC#7 69949 50121 3 - Chicken Formula 12 lb retail display case of chubs
* UPC#7 69949 60137 1 - Organic Chicken Formula 3 lb medallions
* UPC#7 69949 60127 2 - Organic Chicken Formula 6 lb patties

The "Best If Used By" date is located on the back of the package above the safe handling instructions.

If you have purchased one of the affected products, please return the unopened product to your local retail store to receive a complete refund, or to exchange it for another variety. If your package has been opened, please dispose of the raw food in a safe manner by securing it in a covered trash receptacle. Then, bring your receipt (or the empty package in a sealed bag) to your local retailer for a complete refund or replacement.

As you may know, Nature's Variety now uses High Pressure Pasteurization on our Raw Frozen Diets as a unique process to kill pathogenic bacteria through high-pressure, water-based technology. Having incorporated this state-of-the-art technology on our Freeze Dried Raw products in late 2009, we were able to confidently implement the process universally on all Raw Frozen Diets after the February 11, 2010 recall in order to further enhance food safety. Nature's Variety also utilizes a test and hold protocol to ensure that all High Pressure Pasteurized Raw Frozen Diets test negative for harmful bacteria before being released for sale.

"Nature's Variety believes replacing all raw frozen chicken products on the market with new raw frozen chicken products that use High Pressure Pasteurization is an important and responsible step in order to reinforce consumer confidence and trust," stated Reed Howlett, CEO of Nature's Variety. "By recalling all raw frozen chicken products with 'Best If Used By' dates on or before 2/5/11, we can provide our pet parents with new raw frozen chicken products that have been processed through High Pressure Pasteurization. Adopting High Pressure Pasteurization is an important step to ensure that our products meet the strictest quality and food safety standards."

Reed offers this promise to you, "Our commitment to consumers in the future is the same as it's been in the past - to offer Raw Frozen Diets made from the highest quality ingredients, made in our own plant in the Midwest, by people who care deeply about pet nutrition, health, and happiness."

If you have additional questions, please call our dedicated Customer Care line 24 hours a day, 7 days a week at 800-374-3142. For additional information about High Pressure Pasteurization or other Nature's Variety food safety protocols, please read the Q&A below or visit www.naturesvariety.com.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That's what they sent me too Amanda. 

Carole, do take a deep breath. Here is what I am telling myself to calm my nerves (because Cash cannot do kibble so I would be cooking again and Jasper became a new dog on NV) Remember that there were canned and kibble involved in past recalls. That it could even happen to you if you home prepped and the chicken you bought was recalled or you froze it a little too late. 

The labels involved in the actual recall are actually quite few. And they have responded well by getting the info out there and going well above what they have to make it right for pet owners. That makes me still feel OK about NV. Salmonella which can happen naturally is lot less offensive to me than Mellaime being added for cost cutting reasons(sp.) 

Besides, I really don't have a choice...one won't eat kibble and the other blows up like a balloon...and I am not feeding chicken necks or cow parts!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I received that same email yesterday.


----------

